# Underage selling?



## argief (30/1/16)

Just wondering, what is the policy of vendors for underage selling? At a B&M store now filled with underage patrons... 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (30/1/16)

I'm of the opinion that ecigs should carry the same age restriction set for smoking and not sold be sold to minors.... full stop.


----------



## E.T. (30/1/16)

I agree soulf not be sold to minors but as always ,where there's a will there's a way, i smoked before the age of 18 and always got someone to buy for me, i think it comes down to the vendors moral


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/16)

I agree that the same age restriction should apply because I don't want vaping to get a bad name (or a worse name)... however kids are going to smoke (how many of us baalies started at 14) and I would far rather they vape. Added to that my guess is most of them would start on Zero Nic anyway... they have legal sex from 16... I would rather they be vaping and blowing jellyfishes than having sex. Drinking is also 18 and kids still drink to excess... drugs are illegal and there is still a lot of drug taking... and to me anyway vaping is the lesser of the four evils...

It's not a clear cut decision... As responsible vapers we want the 18 age restriction but is it because of the pressure from the establishment and we feel it's right to discourage the youth from vaping?

If it was my decision I would reduce the age limit to 16 to discourage those that would take up smoking. And I would spend the effort on drinking and alcohol abuse which is a far worse problem.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Gizmo (30/1/16)

We turn away under 18's all day here. However. if accompanied by adult and the adult purchases it for them it has nothing to do with us.. We handing over the goods the adult. What the adult does with those goods is out of our control

We often have parents buying for their child who already smokes to stop them from smoking.. At that point its a grey line but a positive one I feel.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (30/1/16)

argief said:


> Just wondering, what is the policy of vendors for underage selling? At a B&M store now filled with underage patrons...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



As a direct comment to your question there is ZERO policy on vaping in the country *( Especially 0MG Juice ).*. So selling to minors wont get you in trouble legally that is.. However, morally and your business's reputation will be damaged and I highly doubt any known vaping business would do this.


----------



## argief (30/1/16)

@Gizmo I am aware the there is no legislation, hence my question. It would be a stupid question otherwise? Like asking if vendors sell weed? 

I am strongly of the view that vendors should not be selling to minors. This is in line with the spirit of vaping to "self regulate" and vendors selling to minors undermine this effort by the industry. Agree, if they are accompanied by an adult it is a different scenario. 

@Rob Fisher, agreed we can't stop minors from vaping but we can surely try to make it more difficult and hopefully discourage some minors from starting in the first place because it would be just to much of an effort. 

Vendors please note the sentiment amongst the community as I for one will not support a vendor perceived of selling to minors. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Effjh (30/1/16)

If we are going to compare nicotine to caffeine consumption in order to justify the safety of vaping, then we should have a problem with minors buying or drinking coffee as well. 

Kids are going to smoke if they want to, I started very young as well and had no problem getting my hands on cigs. If they vape instead, then all the better. Let's not be hypocritical, if you think it's cool for minors to drink coffee, you should not have a problem with them vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Alex (30/1/16)

Personally I would much rather my kids, aged 17 and 15, were vaping instead of smoking, but fortunately they do neither. I guess spending their entire lives up until two years ago with a heavy smoker (me) can do that.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Jebula999 (30/1/16)

I would sell to a minor if they handed over their smokes and lighter (If purchasing for the first time) and burned it in front of them  Because then i know i am helping them

Reactions: Like 1


----------

